# Ibew diector says diabled vets should die



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://patdollard.com/2013/12/scumb...isabled-veterans-should-lose-their-limbs-die/

Wow am I glad she isn't my director.

I thought unions were proud to be American?

What a POS this lady is


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Egads. That is horrible.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> http://patdollard.com/2013/12/scumb...isabled-veterans-should-lose-their-limbs-die/
> 
> Wow am I glad she isn't my director.
> 
> ...


What do unions have to do with this Rob?

A person with a job may have said something bad. If so, she will most likely lose that job.

Don't you EVER blame my beloved IBEW for something it didn't do


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> http://patdollard.com/2013/12/scumb...isabled-veterans-should-lose-their-limbs-die/
> 
> Wow am I glad she isn't my director.
> 
> ...


It is kind of hard to believe that someone could say that but just in case I have sent a lot of e-mails to the right people to check it out.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ive said worse.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chewy said:


> Ive said worse.


You have never been considered smart so I truly understand.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> Ive said worse.


Don't be such an idiot. Either you have no idea what you are saying, you are a troll, or you are POS.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> You have never been considered smart so I truly understand.


Are you sure?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chewy said:


> Are you sure?


Not really sure. It's just what I've heard. Also, If I read your thoughts correctly as you posted I am in agreement.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> Don't be such an idiot. Either you have no idea what you are saying, you are a troll, or you are POS.


Its just words, who cares?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chewy said:


> Its just words, who cares?


You are apparently less of a man than your avatar suggests.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> Its just words, who cares?


In this case I care.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> You are apparently less of a man than your avatar suggests.


Do you think a veteran gives a flying **** at a rolling donut what some silly bitch says about him on the internet? If he does he went and fought for the wrong reasons. Furthermore isnt this mole entitled to freedom of speech? Most guys I know who were in Iraq or Affie would just shrug and have no opinion of it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chewy said:


> Do you think a veteran gives a flying **** at a rolling donut what some silly bitch says about him on the internet? If he does he went and fought for the wrong reasons. Furthermore isnt this mole entitled to freedom of speech? Most guys I know who were in Iraq or Affie would just shrug and have no opinion of it.


Wow. Your freedom of speech is okay with me. I was just expressing my opinion. Chill, man. What about MY...and Brians...and others freedom of speech. Or do you draw the line at those who dissagree with you?.........Welcome to the forum.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chewy.

She has the right to say it, I have the right to be offended and I also have the right to think you are a jerk.

At some point I thought you added to the forum but at this point you have become a Cletis.

Just my opinion, of a bigoted small minded Kiwi.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Wow. Your freedom of speech is okay with me. I was just expressing my opinion. Chill, man. What about MY...and Brians...and others freedom of speech. Or do you draw the line at those who dissagree with you?.........Welcome to the forum.


He is a POS troll, why a KIWI not related to the trade is allowed to post is beyond me.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Wow. Your freedom of speech is okay with me. I was just expressing my opinion. Chill, man. What about MY...and Brians...and others freedom of speech. Or do you draw the line at those who dissagree with you?.........Welcome to the forum.


Im completely chilled, Im just adding a bit of texture to the discussion. 

She spoke first so her freedom of speech overrides yours?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chewy said:


> Im completely chilled, Im just adding a bit of texture to the discussion.
> 
> She spoke first so her freedom of speech overrides yours?


If the sheriff arrives at your house house because your wife called them saying that you hurt her...you are going to jail. If a person voices their opinion (free speech), and is the first to do so, it does not overrule. What books are you reading from?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

chewy said:


> She spoke first so her freedom of speech overrides yours?


No one is trying to take anyone's freedom of speech away, you're the one who brought that into the discussion.

Not a single person has said that the government should stop her from talking.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> He is a POS troll, why a KIWI not related to the trade is allowed to post is beyond me.


You got trolled by that website first. Pretty large data cantiles Im running these days...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Hack Work said:


> No one is trying to take anyone's freedom of speech away, you're the one who brought that into the discussion.
> 
> Not a single person has said that the government should stop her from talking.


But as a citizen is it not ones duty to ensure somebodys civil rights are not infringed upon? (Purely philisophical, Im not suggesting she should be given a soapbox to preach her ideas from).


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> If the sheriff arrives at your house house because your wife called them saying that you hurt her...you are going to jail. If a person voices their opinion (free speech), and is the first to do so, it does not overrule. What books are you reading from?


Tom Clancy mainly.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

chewy said:


> But as a citizen is it not ones duty to ensure somebodys civil rights are not infringed upon? (Purely philisophical, Im not suggesting she should be given a soapbox to preach her ideas from).


Who is infringing upon anyone's rights?

Again, that is something that you brought into the discussion.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

chewy said:


> But as a citizen is it not ones duty to ensure somebodys civil rights are not infringed upon? (Purely philisophical, Im not suggesting she should be given a soapbox to preach her ideas from).


Now, we are getting somewhere. At first we thought you agreed with her. You are just trying to get a discussion going. I'm down with that.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Now, we are getting somewhere. At first we thought you agreed with her. You are just trying to get a discussion going. I'm down with that.


Well I have said nastier things to hit a nerve with people. 

No its not that I agree with her at all. Im uncomfterable with the fact a guy who goes to fight in another country is held in higher esteem then a guy who collects garbage but he absolutely loves his job and you could not find anybody better, he is happy in his work and has a perfect attendence record. Shake his hand and say thankyou for your service.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

About 1/4-1/3 of IBEW members have been in the service. That means that they were active members of the US army, marines, navy, air force, and even coast guard.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

It sounds like someone is trying to exploit servicemen simply to further a political agenda.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> http://patdollard.com/2013/12/scumb...isabled-veterans-should-lose-their-limbs-die/
> 
> Wow am I glad she isn't my director.
> 
> ...


Another jackass who has no idea how she got freedom,.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Another jackass who has no idea how she got freedom,.


Yeah what a dumb chick… everyone knows freedom is created by making up lies and sending kids not even old enough to drink alcohol to invade foreign countries to fight other kids and only lose limbs, if they're lucky!

She should read a book dammit!

Now someone get me another glass of single malt, neat, dammit!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> Don't you EVER blame my beloved IBEW for something it didn't do


You do pay her salary.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like overkill cyber-stalking/bullying to me. Somebody wants to get at her bad. 

To the op, what the hell is a diabled vet? :laughing::jester:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

The IBEW is not against veterans, disabled or otherwise. 

Military veterans are a significant part of the IBEW, the ratio of vets-to-non-vets is higher then compared to the general population.

You must be a mushroom to believe otherwise.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

When I joined the IBEW I was suprised by how many members were vets.

Because you can use your GI Bill with the IBEW apprenticeship and not have to live in near squalor as a helper or non-union apprentice.

The IBEW does a good job of representing vets. I am a vet, and no non-union con ever offered me anywhere close to union scale just because I was a vet.

Rob you're an ingrate. The IBEW trained you up too.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Sounds like overkill cyber-stalking/bullying to me. Somebody wants to get at her bad.
> 
> :





Yes, because it is impossible to believe that a union leader hates George bush and the war in Iraq.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

chewy said:


> Well I have said nastier things to hit a nerve with people.
> 
> No its not that I agree with her at all. Im uncomfterable with the fact a guy who goes to fight in another country is held in higher esteem then a guy who collects garbage but he absolutely loves his job and you could not find anybody better, he is happy in his work and has a perfect attendence record. Shake his hand and say thankyou for your service.


Originally I thought brian john was being a little harsh, but now I see he was probably not harsh enough.

We hold our service people to a higher esteem because they go and fight the wars our elected leaders send them to fight. Whether YOU or I agree with the war has nothing to do with the fact these service men and women do the job they are given. The personal sacrifices they make to serve their country can never be repaid. Many are wounded and many die yet they continue to do their job.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

uconduit said:


> The IBEW is not against veterans, disabled or otherwise. Military veterans are a significant part of the IBEW, the ratio of vets-to-non-vets is higher then compared to the general population. You must be a mushroom to believe otherwise.


 Then why are they defending her instead of firing her?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> She's totally being set up by somebody.. look at how bad they want to ruin her by posting every account she has on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Set. Up.


_eerrrruhmmm....._



> Update 2: I contacted Airman Brian Kolfage via Twitter to confirm that *Janet Vrotsos had indeed said these things* about him and other disabled veterans. He verified that she was the one behind the comments, and provided screenshots. More updates to follow.


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yanno i gotta say i really don't have a beef with most union guys, most of you seem like normal blue collars that put your pants on one leg at a time

But you're reps are a real bummer!


~CS~


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Link to !BEW 2222, they say it is a facebook hoax and a criminal act.
http://ibew2222.org/internet_hoax


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I want to play devil's advocate...

What is the difference between what this chick supposedly said and what that old guy from Duck Dynasty said? I know the words are different, but they are both someone's opinions on a group of people...no matter how F-ed up those opinions are.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I want to play devil's advocate...
> 
> What is the difference between what this chick supposedly said and what that old guy from Duck Dynasty said? I know the words are different, but they are both someone's opinions on a group of people...no matter how F-ed up those opinions are.


Duck dynasty guy was quoting scripture , she was speaking to a disabled veteran who gave up his whole-ness to maintain our freedom.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Link to !BEW 2222, they say it is a facebook hoax and a criminal act.
> http://ibew2222.org/internet_hoax



The fact this story is no where to be found elsewhere leads me to believe it may just be a hoax!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

He was using a reference to validate his views. I don't know what she is using to validate her views, but it really doesn't matter. They are both matters of personal opinion.

I'll use a different example for you. I'm sure you were most outspoken about Obama's pastor saying "G..D.. the USA". He said that in a church setting.

Look I think what she supposedly said is deplorable, but I try my hardest not to be a hypocrite. These are people's opinions, whether you feel they are right or wrong really has no bearing on their right to say them. You can't pick and choose based on your opinion.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

This would a ideal time to bring back the "Draft". This time they should take both sexes, and No exemptions,everybody does two(2) years!:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't see how investigating something scrubbed from the net is going to amount to anything here. This may be a hoax, or her superiors may be covering for what is no hoax

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> He was using a reference to validate his views. I don't know what she is using to validate her views, but it really doesn't matter. They are both matters of personal opinion.
> 
> I'll use a different example for you. I'm sure you were most outspoken about Obama's pastor saying "G..D.. the USA". He said that in a church setting.
> 
> Look I think what she supposedly said is deplorable, but I try my hardest not to be a hypocrite. These are people's opinions, whether you feel they are right or wrong really has no bearing on their right to say them. You can't pick and choose based on your opinion.


If she said such things then she should be fired,considering she is in a position of power and if she does think such things it's likely she will discriminate against veterans who wish to join the local 2222.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> The fact this story is no where to be found elsewhere leads me to believe it may just be a hoax!


For the record, I am non-union and also suspect it's a hoax. I would sincerely hate to find out it is true. 

I do find it interesting that the IBEW's no punctuation one paragraph spokesperson BN has not sounded off yet.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> If she said such things then she should be fired,considering she is in a position of power and if she does think such things it's likely she will discriminate against veterans who wish to join the local 2222.


I didn't read the thread in the off topic forum, but I assume you were supportive in the firing of the old man then.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> You do pay her salary.


No, I do not.

Quit with the lies, Toby.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I want to play devil's advocate...
> 
> What is the difference between what this chick supposedly said and what that old guy from Duck Dynasty said? I know the words are different, but they are both someone's opinions on a group of people...no matter how F-ed up those opinions are.


The difference is that what she said offended a different group of people than what the duck guy said.

Also, the duck guy said something along the lines of him not understanding and not approving of buttsecks. While she (supposedly) has incite violence, death, and dismemberment on people who get hurt and killed to defend our freedoms.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I didn't read the thread in the off topic forum, but I assume you were supportive in the firing of the old man then.


Nope I am not,he is not in a position of power,there is a difference.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

So rob with your theory, since this woman said what she said, that means that all union members believe what she stands for? C'mon bro your reaching here big time! This chick is a sick and twisted bitch! No chance the union members stand behind her.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mgraw said:


> Originally I thought brian john was being a little harsh, but now I see he was probably not harsh enough.
> 
> We hold our service people to a higher esteem because they go and fight the wars our elected leaders send them to fight. Whether YOU or I agree with the war has nothing to do with the fact these service men and women do the job they are given. The personal sacrifices they make to serve their country can never be repaid. Many are wounded and many die yet they continue to do their job.


They arent drafted or conscripted, someone joins the army and oh crap wait what we have to go to war? They know what they sign up for and that is a career they chose, do I feel personally indebted to them? No not in this case, they chose it and they get paid for it, (yeah its a pittance and they should be paid more) its their job, you do your job and expect nothing more than a paycheck. You get hurt on said job and that is unfortunate, you die on a job and that is tragic. Whether you hit an IED on patrol in Iraq or a logging truck on the way to a white collar job your time is up and both familys will share the same amount of grief over losing a loved one who was doing his job. They both deserve respect and no more or no less than the other.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Nope I am not,he is not in a position of power,there is a difference.


What position of power is she in?? :blink:

She works for a private non profit organization.

Are you in "a position of power" because you're the CEO of Little Dog Electric?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

In reality, the duck commander guy has a MUCH larger stage and audience than that woman.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Rochsolid said:


> So rob with your theory, since this woman said what she said, that means that all union members believe what she stands for? C'mon bro your reaching here big time! This chick is a sick and twisted bitch! No chance the union members stand behind her.


That is pretty much how the brush is applied in the world today. We only look at people in one dimension. Black and white, right or left, no middle, no views that are contrary to perception.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I got a real hard time believing this story. 

Is it possible that someone is so completely stupid that they'd post something so obviously vile under their real name and picture? Especially when they'd very likely lose their job over something like that?

It's possible, but it ain't likely. And for the record, the IBEW says it was a hoax.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Big John said:


> Yeah, I got a real hard time believing this story.
> 
> Is it possible that someone is so completely stupid that they'd post something so obviously vile under their real name and picture? Especially when they'd very likely lose their job over something like that?
> 
> It's possible, but it ain't likely. And for the record, the IBEW says it was a hoax.


Yup, but it doesn't matter because the damage is done. Typical mob mentality.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

It's way too crafted and strategically laid out to create immediate anger, without having to know anything more or read too much.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Big John said:


> Yeah, I got a real hard time believing this story.
> 
> Is it possible that someone is so completely stupid that they'd post something so obviously vile under their real name and picture? Especially when they'd very likely lose their job over something like that?
> 
> It's possible, but it ain't likely. And for the record, the IBEW says it was a hoax.


Exactly !


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Hack Work said:


> Yup, but it doesn't matter because the damage is done. Typical mob mentality.


Sad isn't it.

Amazing how quick an inocent person (assuming it is a hoax) can be lynched.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Hello guys hope everyone is enjoying their Holidays whatever they may be. I was actually logging in here today to bring up this topic to you guys seeing I am not union. If any of you know the lady or people around her throwing this hate around please tell her it is circling around alot of places and is NOT reflecting well as im sure most can understand, this site has been brought up and electrical contractors in the New England area have also been brought up... This is not good for anyone involved and doesn't reflect well on the IBEW or regular EC's (guilt by trade association I guess), so if anyone here has the means to do something please do before it gets out of hand. Her views are hers and that man lost his arm and legs for her to have the right to hate him, but to publicly spew such hate towards a American hero rubs alot of war veterans the wrong way.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If it's your local , I would hope you have the balls to speak up. Hate is hate!


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

chewy said:


> Do you think a veteran gives a flying **** at a rolling donut what some silly bitch says about him on the internet? If he does he went and fought for the wrong reasons. Furthermore isnt this mole entitled to freedom of speech? Most guys I know who were in Iraq or Affie would just shrug and have no opinion of it.


I personally dont care what she has to say, we have a job we do our job we know well what the risks are, that being said to think it wont make people upset is silly people will get upset about anything, take her comments + PTSD + people who lost friends and family + people who are very patriotic into account and you have a bad combination. Freedom of speech, we'll she is free to say whatever she wants, people are free to be upset about it (kinda like when you talk, someone is sure to get upset ya know). Guys you know who were in Afgan or Iraq would shrug their shoulders because they didnt lose any brothers as a matter of fact New Zeland hasn't lost a single soldier so its like a desert vacation to the people you know why would it make them upset? Unless you are counting the entire UK (626 total killed ((heros)) between the 2 conflicts). So maybe it just doesn't hit home when it doesn't hit home huh... It hits home to me and I find her comments hurtful sad and disrespectful HOWEVER she can say anything she wants without causing me anger (maybe a man face to face could work me up saying these things but some sexually frustrated lady on the net... nah just reflects bad on the IBEW and more)


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Bugz11B said:


> I personally dont care what she has to say, we have a job we do our job we know well what the risks are, that being said to think it wont make people upset is silly people will get upset about anything, take her comments + PTSD + people who lost friends and family + people who are very patriotic into account and you have a bad combination. Freedom of speech, we'll she is free to say whatever she wants, people are free to be upset about it (kinda like when you talk, someone is sure to get upset ya know). Guys you know who were in Afgan or Iraq would shrug their shoulders because they didnt lose any brothers as a matter of fact New Zeland hasn't lost a single soldier so its like a desert vacation to the people you know why would it make them upset? Unless you are counting the entire UK (626 total killed ((heros)) between the 2 conflicts). So maybe it just doesn't hit home when it doesn't hit home huh... It hits home to me and I find her comments hurtful sad and disrespectful HOWEVER she can say anything she wants without causing me anger (maybe a man face to face could work me up saying these things but some sexually frustrated lady on the net... nah just reflects bad on the IBEW and more)


 Well, it does reflect on the IBEW, right or wrong. I'm glad I'm a past member.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

uconduit said:


> About 1/4-1/3 of IBEW members have been in the service. That means that they were active members of the US army, marines, navy, air force, and even coast guard.



I do not believe this stat. Hopefully I am wrong as that is the one thing I could give the union some good credit for. Any substantiation?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have to say that I am a bit concerned where the source of this statement came from. I have not seen any big news groups with this report. It all seems to come from groups that I am not sure I trust. I am not saying it didn't happen but why doesn't the ny times and other large papers have this. have that info


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have to say that I am a bit concerned where the source of this statement came from. I have not seen any big news groups with this report. It all seems to come from groups that I am not sure I trust. I am not saying it didn't happen but why doesn't the ny times and other large papers have this. have that info


 It's being scrubbed from the internet. Facebook is good for that, along with other sites. You'll find links, but when you go to the page it's missing. Which means it was there, but is now gone, scrubbed.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> It's being scrubbed from the internet. Facebook is good for that, along with other sites. You'll find links, but when you go to the page it's missing. Which means it was there, but is now gone, scrubbed.


Reminds me of somewhere else I know.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

backstay said:


> It's being scrubbed from the internet. Facebook is good for that, along with other sites. You'll find links, but when you go to the page it's missing. Which means it was there, but is now gone, scrubbed.


I am saying the major newspaper do not have this story as far as I know. I checked the nytimes and nothing comes up. Anything can be reported on the internet even NYTimes is not a sure thing


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am saying the major newspaper do not have this story as far as I know. I checked the nytimes and nothing comes up. Anything can be reported on the internet even NYTimes is not a sure thing


 Why does that surprise you?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

backstay said:


> Why does that surprise you?


I am thinking there is possible no truth to the story. If there were truth to it I would think all the papers would have the story


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am thinking there is possible no truth to the story. If there were truth to it I would think all the papers would have the story


 If it was such a hoax, wouldn't the same papers be on that story. Their silence is damning.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I do not believe this stat. Hopefully I am wrong as that is the one thing I could give the union some good credit for. Any substantiation?


I couldn't find any statistics online to substantiate my estimation but I am confident that it is reasonably accurate.

The local that represents the Los Angeles area is making it a goal to have at least 50% of new apprentices be veterans. 
http://www.ibew.org/articles/13daily/1312/131217_LocalBuilds.htm

Military veterans make excellent workers: they are tough, rarely late, and hardly ever refuse to follow or question orders, in fact I can't remember a veteran being late or giving their journeyman/foreman lip ever.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

backstay said:


> If it was such a hoax, wouldn't the same papers be on that story. Their silence is damning.


I am just saying the story seems questionable to me. I may be way off but I would want more info from IMO more reliable sources.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am just saying the story seems questionable to me. I may be way off but I would want more info from IMO more reliable sources.


 the ny times is a reliable, honest source dennis?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

That anyone, especially one in a position of authority, would say something this bad _publicly_ is indicative of a hoax inmo. Unfortunately so much of the social networking is hackable it becomes impossible to verify anything.

So no major paper is going to publish what could be _slander _ 

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Next72969 said:


> the ny times is a reliable, honest source dennis?


Not always but IMO yes. They all slant the truth but I doubt the NY Times would run this type of story unless there was a lot more evidence. Also local papers etc didn't seem to have the story. I am not too familiar with the sites that came up but many looked like conspiracy type of sites. If all networks had it then I may believe it.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Reminds me of somewhere else I know.


That's the quote of the year right there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have to say that I am a bit concerned where the source of this statement came from. I have not seen any big news groups with this report. It all seems to come from groups that I am not sure I trust. I am not saying it didn't happen but why doesn't the ny times and other large papers have this. have that info


I didn't hear her say anything and im with ya I dont know it to be fact, I do know it is circling around vet groups like wildfire, there is the peaceful groups (who I take it as true from), and there is younger war vet groups that are much more rowdy (a well played bluff MAY get past them), this is spreading around all veteran groups im a member of. Without getting into politics I know (believe) most news organizations will keep things quite if it may hurt them or their political affiliation and I believe this would do damage somewhere, also she has not said she didnt say it (the IBEW did) and it seems that she would have made that statement immediately this news is no longer "new".

This is the latest I have seen about why vet pages believe its her (it comes from a group Senior Airman Brian Kolfage is a part of)--- I will also note on 2 other pages I can no longer find posts about this, could be because there is 100's of posts a day and I originally read it over a week ago, also could be they found it to be false which they would post a "ceasefire" meaning stop all actions against the lady and I haven't seen that either.

Im off to a new years dinner, Everyone have a happy healthy new year! (get drunk dont drive


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

I could PhotoShop that image in 10 minutes, and I suck at PhotoShop.

That is not proof in any way.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

This took me about 4 minutes and I didn't even use an image editing program, I just change the HTML.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> the ny times is a reliable, honest source dennis?


It's just as good as Fox news!


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not always but IMO yes. They all slant the truth but I doubt the NY Times would run this type of story unless there was a lot more evidence. Also local papers etc didn't seem to have the story. I am not too familiar with the sites that came up but many looked like conspiracy type of sites. If all networks had it then I may believe it.


 ok, i dont really care for the story, just wanted your view on my question. Oh btw, when i see jim morrison anywhere i think of you. Gay? A little. But the iphone doesnt show the gif, just him


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> If it was such a hoax, wouldn't the same papers be on that story. Their silence is damning.


If this lady did say this she needs firing and a beating, but I can see DA's point. Legitimate news sources don't publish without confirmation. What I am seeing I could create in an hour - you and I could make a facebook/twitter/linkedin account with anyone's name on it, say whatever you want and who would know the truth? 

I don't know if it is a smear job or a hoax or legitimate, but it is trivial to do it if it is.

Lastly the 'damning silence' could just be real news organizations don't think it is a story or don't know about it or cannot verify it. Certainly the NY Times doesn't read ET and write articles about the crap we say here - no reason to think they care what some random person says on facebook either.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

eejack said:


> If this lady did say this she needs firing and a beating



That is my point to a degree. If this was said I can't imagine this story wouldn't go national in a second. Politicians lives are always newsworthy to the news even when we think it is trivial stuff. Again, I don't know but I suspect the story may not be totally correct if at all.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> This took me about 4 minutes and I didn't even use an image editing program, I just change the HTML.


SLANDER!!!! I DONT WANNA CHA CHA LIKE A SISSY!  I am with ya though anything can be faked these days, including that your correct. I haven't made my mind up and dont think I will on this one, not even gunna try. If it is a hoax I dont have the words for how bad I feel for the lady (10000's of posts, the harassment must be unreal), I just dont know maybe if I knew her personally I could better guess, lots of people convinced though, and if it turns out to be a hoax then the creator of it if found will be seriously F'ed, tricking a bunch of vets into turning on a woman, the groups target will shift fast, on the other hand who knows what she may say behind a comp screen, on this very site I have seen 9-11 and the Oklahoma city bombing supported... Just never know... Now im really leaving for dinner, the ol lady is staring at me...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> If this lady did say this she needs firing and a beating, but I can see DA's point. Legitimate news sources don't publish without confirmation. What I am seeing I could create in an hour - you and I could make a facebook/twitter/linkedin account with anyone's name on it, say whatever you want and who would know the truth?
> 
> I don't know if it is a smear job or a hoax or legitimate, but it is trivial to do it if it is.
> 
> Lastly the 'damning silence' could just be real news organizations don't think it is a story or don't know about it or cannot verify it. Certainly the NY Times doesn't read ET and write articles about the crap we say here - no reason to think they care what some random person says on facebook either.


I don't know about the firing thing, just because you say dumb stuff doesn't mean you can't do your job. An insider could get the real story for us! :whistling2:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

backstay said:


> I don't know about the firing thing, just because you say dumb stuff doesn't mean you can't do your job. An insider could get the real story for us! :whistling2:


Wait, you think the union is honest with it's members? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> Wait, you think the union is honest with it's members? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


 Doesn't mean a good man can't ferret out the truth!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

backstay said:


> I don't know about the firing thing, just because you say dumb stuff doesn't mean you can't do your job. An insider could get the real story for us! :whistling2:


*IF* all this is true (her hatred of those serving and those that served).
I agree with what you poster, but I would think the IBEW and their VERY CLOSE ties to Vets and groups that help Vets her, well her future might be tenuous at best.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Time to bust up the IBEW.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> http://patdollard.com/2013/12/scumb...isabled-veterans-should-lose-their-limbs-die/
> 
> Wow am I glad she isn't my director.
> 
> ...


 You know...I've seen many of your posts, and you're the biggest union basher on this board.
Anything written by you has to be taken with a huge grain of salt because of your obvious bias against unions.
You'll latch onto any bit of info in order to bolster your viewpoint, and you come across like a hack who wasn't good enough to cut it in the union ranks.
Have fun eating your sour grapes, because your credibility is a fat ZERO.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ampman66 said:


> You know...I've seen many of your posts, and you're the biggest union basher on this board.
> Anything written by you has to be taken with a huge grain of salt because of your obvious bias against unions.
> You'll latch onto any bit of info in order to bolster your viewpoint, and you come across like a hack who wasn't good enough to cut it in the union ranks.
> Have fun eating your sour grapes, because your credibility is a fat ZERO.


 Come on, don't hold back!


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

backstay said:


> Come on, don't hold back!


 Lol!
I'll try not to sugarcoat it.:thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ampman66 said:


> You know...I've seen many of your posts, and you're the biggest union basher on this board. Anything written by you has to be taken with a huge grain of salt because of your obvious bias against unions. You'll latch onto any bit of info in order to bolster your viewpoint, and you come across like a hack who wasn't good enough to cut it in the union ranks. Have fun eating your sour grapes, because your credibility is a fat ZERO.


Yes you are right.

It was I who faked the entire thing.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> [email protected]#$%!


 Right back at you.
Enjoy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

chewy said:


> Well I have said nastier things to hit a nerve with people.


Yeah, but it is too bad that America is full of emotionally driven pussies. Both sides of the political, racial and economic isle are just looking for a reason to be pissed off. 
The thing is, everybody needs somebody to hate. Leftists hate racists, libertarians, southerners, and the rich. 
The right hate the poor, the non white, the unions and immigrants. 
The middle hates conservatives and liberals. 
Everybody needs somebody to hate. Look at how the political parties base a campaign. It is pointed at something that makes people really mad, and uses that to excite people. Both left and right do the same thing, every election. 

Sorry for the un kiwi related rant. I am a little confused why it is about to be 2014 and we still are so hateful. 

Oh, and how is 2014? Any different?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HawkShock said:


> Yeah, but it is too bad that America is full of emotionally driven pussies. Both sides of the political, racial and economic isle are just looking for a reason to be pissed off.
> The thing is, everybody needs somebody to hate. Leftists hate racists, libertarians, southerners, and the rich.
> The right hate the poor, the non white, the unions and immigrants.
> The middle hates conservatives and liberals.
> ...


 I know what you mean, I hate it!


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

Innocent until proven guilty?!?! Lol. I think this is a B.S. hoax, but as my boss would say "There you go thinking again."


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds like a ploy of attacking the IBEW, or else it's some kind of personal vendetta against this chick.

It doesn't deserve any attention.. even if it were true, it doesn't deserve any attention. Nut bars should be left alone to talk to themselves, not publicized.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Sounds like a ploy of attacking the IBEW, or else it's some kind of personal vendetta against this chick.
> 
> It doesn't deserve any attention.. even if it were true, it doesn't deserve any attention. Nut bars should be left alone to talk to themselves, not publicized.


I'd comment but I'm taking your advice.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

backstay said:


> i'd comment but i'm taking your advice.


2014 is awesome!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> 2014 is awesome!


For some reason I thought you were younger.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> http://patdollard.com/2013/12/scumb...isabled-veterans-should-lose-their-limbs-die/
> 
> I thought unions were proud to be American?


 So....according to you, because this woman said what she said about vets, (IF she actually said it) that means that unions and their members aren't proud to be American?
As if this woman's rant represents every union member's viewpoint?
You're obviously a troll, and you've got a lot of balls for posting this, along with your biased views.
Get yourself a life.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

ampman66 said:


> So....according to you, because this woman said what she said about vets, (IF she actually said it) that means that unions and their members aren't proud to be American?
> As if this woman's rant represents every union member's viewpoint?
> You're obviously a troll, and you've got a lot of balls for posting this, along with your biased views.
> Get yourself a life.


I think it is common for people to view groups by the people they select to represent them. Right or wrong it is how people react. When we select leaders we reap the benefits of their good decisions and we have to live with the consequences of their bad decisions.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Sounds like a ploy of attacking the IBEW, or else it's some kind of personal vendetta against this chick.
> 
> It doesn't deserve any attention.. even if it were true, it doesn't deserve any attention. Nut bars should be left alone to talk to themselves, not publicized.


 Pretty much.

It doesn't even make sense for a mentally balanced person to post a totally unprovoked attack like that. And it's just too convenient:
_
"Here's my name and picture.
Here's the words that are totally unambiguous that everyone will hate. 
Here's me being the head of an organization a lot of people don't like.
Look how terrible I am and this organization must be by association!"_

Gee, people that don't like the IBEW really got their Christmas wish, didn't they?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ampman66 said:


> So....according to you, because this woman said what she said about vets, (IF she actually said it) that means that unions and their members aren't proud to be American? As if this woman's rant represents every union member's viewpoint? You're obviously a troll, and you've got a lot of balls for posting this, along with your biased views. Get yourself a life.


Could you please the personal attacks and "cheap shots"

And stop quoting the same thing I said what I said, too bad it hurt your feelings.

You are the typical liberal union supporter, you guys post crap all the time, call non union guys rats, etc etc etc.

Someone posts something negative about unions and you get all butt hurt.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Big John said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> It doesn't even make sense for a mentally balanced person to post a totally unprovoked attack like that. And it's just too convenient:
> _
> ...


Disclaimer as I have stated I have no knowledge if this is true or not nor am I trying to make her look guilty HOWEVER I will correct your order of convince.

1. A constant battle between veteran groups and anti vet groups on facebook (goes back and forth with crap talking all the time, many many groups)
2. Her account (hacked or not) made comments (in line with the comments of the groups she belongs to post, although more direct then general) on the wall of the Airman 
3. The account (hacked or not) made several posts and replys over a few day span (this is what gets me, if my account was hacked and I logged in to see 1000's of hate messages I would change my password ASAP!, its not like someone made an account with her name it was her actual account why not say "Im sorry account was hacked those arent my views and I am sorry it happened)
4. Her group via her account posted pictures of the Airmans family and him.
5. Groups she is/has been a part of (on facebook) were then targeted and (could have been photoshoped) and she is allegedly an admin of one the groups which she is a known member of (before this all happened and her facebook was hacked she was a member of the group)
6. Veterans/Supporters got all of her info and made that flyer so people could tell her to go F herself from all directions (she didnt post all that info about herself, I have seen posts of people contributing to the intel gathering on her)

Now I am looking at this from my own point of view, I have been in heated arguements ON THIS SITE WITH PEOPLE WHO ARE KNOWN ON THIS SITE (this is when my name was my actual name, I have learned not to get to worked up since then, it was a process and I needed to respect others opinions even when directly IMO being disrespectful to me and brothers who were KIA) that being said Old conversations that are still viewable on this forum could cause some people the same headache she is getting, people say things (not saying she did) behind comp screens and think its ok and it is until it blows up the face of the poster. It was by the skin of my teeth this didnt happen to 2 people on this site although im glad I backed away from the idea info was gathered literally an email away from a similar incident, I wouldnt wish what the lady is going threw on even her if she is guilty.

Big John tell me honestly you havent seen less direct comments on here... Praising of the attacks in Oklahoma which killed plenty of women and children, posts defending the 9/11 attacks, posts about soldiers/marines/airmen/sailors dieing and deserving it... Knowing what I have personally seen from American's and others on this site the lady making such comments isnt to far out of line.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Snopes will dispense the truth sooner or later.

Until then, Rob is going to satisfy his troll jones by taunting the partially tarded.

If you get caught up in Rob's drama, then he is thoroughly satisfied with hisself. Don't give him attention, unless it's positive reinforcement. It's like in other words, deal with him like you would a rotten child. He needs a paddling, but what he's really seeking is more time with father in confession.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> I don't know about the firing thing, just because you say dumb stuff doesn't mean you can't do your job. An insider could get the real story for us! :whistling2:


Everything I have found indicates she was doxed, but honestly who knows. As far as saying dumb stuff and doing your job...this forum is evidence that it the norm...:whistling2:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mr hands said:


> Snopes will dispense the truth sooner or later.
> 
> Until then, Rob is going to satisfy his troll jones by taunting the partially tarded.
> 
> If you get caught up in Rob's drama, then he is thoroughly satisfied with hisself. Don't give him attention, unless it's positive reinforcement. It's like in other words, deal with him like you would a rotten child. He needs a paddling, but what he's really seeking is more time with father in confession.


Hey how is your new forum doing?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bugz11B said:


> Disclaimer as I have stated I have no knowledge if this is true or not nor am I trying to make her look guilty HOWEVER I will correct your order of convince.
> .


:thumbsup:


As a newer member you need to quit bringing logic to the discussion.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

If true, another example of the wussification of 'Murica?

Even a seasoned veteran soldier hero can't handle some dumb facebook bully chick. He should hang out on this forum and tough up a bit.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> http://patdollard.com/2013/12/scumb...isabled-veterans-should-lose-their-limbs-die/
> 
> Wow am I glad she isn't my director.
> 
> ...






Look at all the HATE that this thread has generated, wow all in the name of HATE or despair of being unable to tell the truth? You jumped at the opportunity to DESTROY another persons life all in the name of hate! WHY? WOW your family must be proud?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> Look at all the HATE that this thread has generated, wow all in the name of HATE or despair of being unable to tell the truth? You jumped at the opportunity to DESTROY another persons life all in the name of hate! WHY? WOW your family must be proud?


Yes I did the entire thing myself.

Hell the solider doesn't even exist.

I made that up too.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> Look at all the HATE that this thread has generated, wow all in the name of HATE or despair of being unable to tell the truth? You jumped at the opportunity to DESTROY another persons life all in the name of hate! WHY? WOW your family must be proud?


You are just proving my point.

Intolerance.

If the role was reversed and some say ABC director did this EACH local would be talking about it.

You and your buddies that never post anything but union crap would be eating the story alive.

But in typical libtarted fashion you are all BUTT HURT.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Bugz11B said:


> Now I am looking at this from my own point of view, I have been in heated arguements ON THIS SITE WITH PEOPLE WHO ARE KNOWN ON THIS SITE (this is when my name was my actual name, I have learned not to get to worked up since then, it was a process and I needed to respect others opinions even when directly IMO being disrespectful to me and brothers who were KIA) that being said Old conversations that are still viewable on this forum could cause some people the same headache she is getting, people say things (not saying she did) behind comp screens and think its ok and it is until it blows up the face of the poster. It was by the skin of my teeth this didnt happen to 2 people on this site although im glad I backed away from the idea info was gathered literally an email away from a similar incident, I wouldnt wish what the lady is going threw on even her if she is guilty.
> 
> .


People are going to have conflicting opinions 

But the thing is, if you view their opposing opinion _alone _as disrespectful you may as well do yourself a favor and throw your computer out the nearest window

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Again lets not make this personal. Rob posted a story but he didn't make it up. If true it is sad if not then so be it-- don't make it personal.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Could you please the personal attacks and "cheap shots"
> 
> And stop quoting the same thing I said what I said, too bad it hurt your feelings.
> 
> ...


Awww your panties must be tight.:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> Look at all the HATE that this thread has generated, wow all in the name of HATE or despair of being unable to tell the truth? You jumped at the opportunity to DESTROY another persons life all in the name of hate! WHY? WOW your family must be proud?


Why didn't you jump in to defend poor Phil Robertson??? I suppose there isn't such a thing as a duck hunters union. Would Ducks Unlimited pass as a union??:laughing::laughing:
Just another example of how it doesn't matter what you are, only who you are.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

The problem is lack of proportion. There are about 760,000 Ibew members. Many of whom-- likely hundreds of thousands -- have been in the service. Most Ibew members are conservative too. There's no way such contempt for service members would be tolerated. 

Is it true? I doubt it. 

Is it propaganda? Yes. The purpose of which is obviously to make some extremely rich people even richer, and those who would benefit know little about electrical workers and never even heard of the Ibew.


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

How dare someone even have the nerve to wish death upon anyone period.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I didn't even know Brother Noah was allowed to post outside of the union section.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I didn't even know Brother Noah was allowed to post outside of the union section.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bhardman86 (Nov 23, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> You are just proving my point.
> 
> Intolerance.
> 
> ...



I think the offensive part is that you declare her as a leader of our organization by the usage of the term "director". A term that doesn't exist as a title for anyone in our organization. Not only her lacking being a "director" or leader of any sorts of our organization she's not even a part of international she's a part of local 2222 (telecommunications) of Boston. In a non-elective office (it's stated later in the article/blog you posted that she's a "Chief Steward and *assistant* to the Business Manager of Local Union 2222").. not even being listed as an officer or staff of that local. http://ibew2222.org/officers_and_staff.

Do everyone a favor and just stop commenting on this subject. I just proved you're an idiot with 5 minutes of research. Take care.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sparkyy408 said:


> How dare someone even have the nerve to wish death upon anyone period.



Good point

if in fact they could actually be in the presence of the decedent....suck in the ambiance and finality, then maybe they would not be so quick on the 'wish' trigger, eh?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bhardman86 said:


> I think the offensive part is that you declare her as a leader of our organization by the usage of the term "director". A term that doesn't exist as a title for anyone in our organization. Not only her lacking being a "director" or leader of any sorts of our organization she's not even a part of international she's a part of local 2222 (telecommunications) of Boston. In a non-elective office (it's stated later in the article/blog you posted that she's a "Chief Steward and *assistant* to the Business Manager of Local Union 2222").. not even being listed as an officer or staff of that local. http://ibew2222.org/officers_and_staff.
> 
> Do everyone a favor and just stop commenting on this subject. I just proved you're an idiot with 5 minutes of research. Take care.


Fair point HardOne, in fact i do believe the *plausible deniability* you allude to is a time honored tactic up to _and_ inclusive of occupants of the offal office:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Good point
> 
> if in fact they could actually be in the presence of the decedent....suck in the ambiance and finality, then maybe they would not be so quick on the 'wish' trigger, eh?
> 
> ~CS~


God damn it Steve, I am wishing you dead just for making such reta*ded posts. Speak English, you're not impressing anyone. DIE DIE DIE.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

now now Hax, go relieve yourself of such tensions, we'll hold you calls! :no::whistling2::thumbup::laughing:~CS~


----------



## bhardman86 (Nov 23, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Fair point HardOne, in fact i do believe the *plausible deniability* you allude to is a time honored tactic up to _and_ inclusive of occupants of the offal office:thumbsup:
> 
> ~CS~


:001_huh:

offal office?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I didn't even know Brother Noah was allowed to post outside of the union section.


I believed the topic was moved into the union section so he could post.

:jester:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

bhardman86 said:


> I think the offensive part is that you declare her as a leader of our organization by the usage of the term "director". A term that doesn't exist as a title for anyone in our organization. Not only her lacking being a "director" or leader of any sorts of our organization she's not even a part of international she's a part of local 2222 (telecommunications) of Boston. In a non-elective office (it's stated later in the article/blog you posted that she's a "Chief Steward and assistant to the Business Manager of Local Union 2222").. not even being listed as an officer or staff of that local. http://ibew2222.org/officers_and_staff. Do everyone a favor and just stop commenting on this subject. I just proved you're an idiot with 5 minutes of research. Take care.


Oh another personal attack.

How mature! 

I guess you didn't read the rules?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

eejack said:


> I believed the topic was moved into the union section so he could post.


Oh! That makes sense then. 

For a few minutes I thought it was the end of the world. Up was down and republican was democrat and union was non-union.. it was scary!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> I believed the topic was moved into the union section so he could post.
> 
> :jester:


Has anyone verified that he actually belongs to the IBEW? About the only time he comes out of his shell is when someone criticizes his beloved union!:laughing::laughing: Maybe he belongs to the carpenter's union and builds arks!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

wendon said:


> Has anyone verified that he actually belongs to the IBEW? About the only time he comes out of his shell is when someone criticizes his beloved union!:laughing::laughing: Maybe he belongs to the carpenter's union and builds arks!


He is like the union batman.

Every time someone posts negatively about the ibew the admin over at friends and family lights up the brother signal.

Noah runs from his cave and swoops into ET to save the day.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> He is like the union batman.
> .


 I don't care who you are, thats funny.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> He is like the union batman.
> 
> Every time someone posts negatively about the ibew the admin over at friends and family lights up the brother signal.
> 
> Noah runs from his cave and swoops into ET to save the day.




Cute robnj of local 772? I frequent f&f from time to time just as I frequent the union section only on this board and over 40 other union sections on other boards. Being 3rd generation with over fifty family members IBEW and having traveled the USA for work I feel I contribute in a positive manner. I do admit to taking offense to anyone trying rile others in the name of hate and lying when it concerns OUR IBEW. I do know that we never work labor day with out direct IO permission and only dire situations, Thank you for your words of encouragement eejack I also know we need all the help the IBEW can use in 164 right now. As far as haters like robn772 posting such rhetoric (probably knew it was false) just to instigate hate, I believe hate creates hate. It nice to see people being so nice to each other and trying to help others through out life!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> Cute robnj of local 772? I frequent f&f from time to time just as I frequent the union section only on this board and over 40 other union sections on other boards. Being 3rd generation with over fifty family members IBEW and having traveled the USA for work I feel I contribute in a positive manner. I do admit to taking offense to anyone trying rile others in the name of hate and lying when it concerns OUR IBEW. I do know that we never work labor day with out direct IO permission and only dire situations, Thank you for your words of encouragement eejack I also know we need all the help the IBEW can use in 164 right now. As far as haters like robn772 posting such rhetoric (probably knew it was false) just to instigate hate, I believe hate creates hate. It nice to see people being so nice to each other and trying to help others through out life!


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Let's all pitch in and get Robnj772 some formal training so he can actually break into the union ranks, and be happy.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think this thread has outlived its worth


----------

